# Fishing the Black River (St. Clair Cnty.)



## kzuhlke (Mar 6, 2013)

I have seen people fishing out off of M136/Beard Rd. for years. Has anyone fished here? Do they ever do any good and if so, what techniques are used? Also, is there any other good places for river fishing in this area? (St. Clair, Sanilac, or maybe Lapeer counties) When, approximately, is the best time to give it a shot? Thanks for any info that might help! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Spring Sucker and Salmon. Have to hike in to the river. Trail near the road. Haven't been there in years. Used to canoe it.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the following link for updates of fishing in that area. 
http://andersonsprobait.com/


----------



## kzuhlke (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

